# Turkish Waves Knit



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Knit this sweet baby vest for the new little one for that special occasion or you can knit it in brown or denim blue to be paired with a pair of baby jeans.
Two sizes are included in the pattern, 3 - 6 months and 6 - 12 months.
Requires 50 - 100 g of fingering weight (4 ply) yarn
My e-mail address is included for any assistance that may be required by less experienced knitters.

$5.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/187954979/turkish-waves-pdf-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_6


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty little pinafore.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, how beautiful is that...


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

This is one sweet little top.Love the pattern and colour..Your work is also beautiful.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very pretty stitch patternxx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

They are so pretty!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet little design


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - just purchased it and will be starting it tomorrow


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty.

SEA


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet! Love the colors of the second one, especially.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very sweet design!


----------



## PhoebeB82 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

